# Milan-Palermo: sabato 19 settembre 2015 ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2015)

Milan-Palermo, sabato 19 settembre 2015 ore 20.45.

Dopo il derby il Milan, con soli 3 punti in classifica, alla quarta giornata incontra il Palermo reduce dal pareggio con il Carpi e con 7 punti.

Milan-Palermo, partita in programma sabato 19 settembre alle ore 20.45.

L'ultima gara durante lo scorso campionato - giocata a Palermo - è terminata 2-1 per il Milan che all'andata aveva perso in casa per 2-0. Nel secondo post le immagini della gara dello scorso campionato.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle 20.45 di sabato 19 settembre 2015.

A seguire, tutte le news, le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la partita.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2015)




----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Rialziamo subito la testa. Oggi si è visto qualcosa da cui ripartire.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

Non vedo l'ora che arrivi sabato.


----------



## Kaw (13 Settembre 2015)

E' già partita da dentro o fuori, nessun risultato diverso dalla vittoria sarà accettabile...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E' già partita da dentro o fuori, nessun risultato diverso dalla vittoria sarà accettabile...



Questa e le prossime due vanno vinte e basta.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2015)

3-0 unico risultato accettato.


----------



## JohnShepard (14 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che arrivi sabato.



Vincere!!!


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Settembre 2015)

Questa è solita partita difficile per me,ma non ci sono storie,non dopo la sconfitta nel derby:va vinta per forza.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Questa è solita partita difficile per me,ma non ci sono storie,non dopo la sconfitta nel derby:va vinta per forza.



tanto 40 punti li fa in scioltezza dopo.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Settembre 2015)

Cerchiamo di vincere e convincere.


----------



## Ba Matte (14 Settembre 2015)

C'è un unico risultato possibile: la vittoria.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2015)

Mi sembra il replay degli ultimi anni: le prossime 2 vanno vinte per forza, poi dopo il pareggino, ora vanno vinte le prossime 3! ecc ecc...

Sperem di no.......


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me Mihajlovic sta trovando la quadra: montolivo davanti alla difesa, con un mastino a fianco (che sia kucka o de jong) e l'altra mezz'ala che si inserisce (ora bonaventura, magari più avanti bertolacci) sono un buon compromesso per il centrocampo a tre.
Io sabato proverei Bonaventura trequartista, per vedere se almeno lì combina qualcosa di buono, non credo sia ancora il momento del tridente, perchè con Menez e Niang fuori, mancherebbero le alternative dalla panchina a gara in corso.


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> tanto 40 punti li fa in scioltezza dopo.



Ovviamente.


----------



## Aron (14 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi sembra il replay degli ultimi anni: le prossime 2 vanno vinte per forza, poi dopo il pareggino, ora vanno vinte le prossime 3! ecc ecc...
> 
> Sperem di no.......



Anche a me sembra la solita minestra.

E le dichiarazioni di Mihajlovic _(non ho nulla da rimproverare quando i ragazzi giocano così)_ sono pericolose per i polli che conosciamo. Questi qui perdono anche questa se credono che basta giocare come contro l'Inter, e addirittura potrebbero rilassarsi pensando che pure giocando un filo peggio possa essere sufficiente.
Stessa indolenza e superficialità delle ultime due stagioni.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anche a me sembra la solita minestra.
> 
> E le dichiarazioni di Mihajlovic _(non ho nulla da rimproverare quando i ragazzi giocano così)_ sono pericolose per i polli che conosciamo. Questi qui perdono anche questa se credono che basta giocare come contro l'Inter, e addirittura potrebbero rilassarsi pensando che pure giocando un filo peggio possa essere sufficiente.
> Stessa indolenza e superficialità delle ultime due stagioni.



Onestamente però, stavolta il Milan ha giocato davvero bene, quindi ho trovato giusto non insultarli ulteriormente, se entrava la prima occasione di Luiz Adriano secondo me finiva 2 o 3 a zero, dietro facevano pietà in modo incredibile.

Detto questo, speriamo sabato di portarla a casa, inizia un calendario un pò più favorevole adesso, e tutte le big le avremo in casa al ritorno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2015)

Voglio le tre punte


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Voglio le tre punte



Concordo, se no lo fa è solo perchè poi in panca ha quattro brocchi che non consentono di sconquassare il match.

E comunque Sinisa bada molto a non prenderle...per cui son ancora più dubbioso.


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Voglio le tre punte



Improponibile al momento, mancano le alternative in panchina a partita in corso...sarà fattibile con i rientri di Niang e Menez


----------



## Aron (14 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Voglio le tre punte



E' l'unico modo per incrementare la qualità, sperando che la squadra giri.
Siamo insomma nelle mani di Balotelli.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Voglio le tre punte



Sono d'accordo. Vero che mancano le alternative,ma urge creare maggior gioco sui 16 metri ed essere più incisivi in quella zona del campo.


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Settembre 2015)

Nell'immediato penso che l'unica soluzione percorribile per sabato sia
Kucka-Montolivo-de Jong
Bonaventura
Bacca-Luiz Adriano


----------



## RickyKaka22 (14 Settembre 2015)

Ieri il serbo e' stato chiaro...contro squadre piu' deboli sulla carta lui vuole utilizzare il tridente...contro le piu' forti squadra piu' coperta...detto questo con le grandi squadre ci aspettano partite davvero noiose...fatte e giocate sulla difensiva!


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Nell'immediato penso che l'unica soluzione percorribile per sabato sia
> Kucka-Montolivo-de Jong
> Bonaventura
> Bacca-Luiz Adriano



Io riproporrei suso che a me non dispiace per nulla


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Nell'immediato penso che l'unica soluzione percorribile per sabato sia
> Kucka-Montolivo-de Jong
> Bonaventura
> Bacca-Luiz Adriano



Quoto, è ora di provare Nigel mezzala. E Balo può farsi un'altra mezzora, il posto da titolare se lo deve sudare per mesi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io riproporrei suso che a me non dispiace per nulla



Suso ma anche J.Mauri sarebbero da provare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Suso ma anche J.Mauri sarebbero da provare.



concordo


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo il dovere di distruggerli.

Se non cambiamo modulo piuttosto di Honda meglio un Poli in più e Bonaventura trequartista, dove gioca benissimo.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Settembre 2015)

Difficilissima
Noi non segnamo manco con i cannoni.


----------



## Nicco (14 Settembre 2015)

Beh se non arrivassero i 3 punti la situazione si farebbe già complicata.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna diventare più concreti e migliorare la fase difensiva. 4 gol subiti in 3 partite sono troppi e 2 fatti in 3, troppo pochi.
Capisco la prima con la Fiorentina (dove ci hanno letteralmente surclassato sul piano del gioco e delle occasioni)
Ma con Empoli e Inter si doveva e si poteva far meglio. Questa è una buona occasione per vincere e convincere, non possiamo più soffrire come a San Siro con l'Empoli. Questo tipo di partite va vinto senza fronzoli.


----------



## S T B (14 Settembre 2015)

voglio vincere mostrando carattere (il bel gioco non sta bene nella stessa frase con questa rosa). Io farei partire Balo e Bacca e lascerei fuori Luiz stavolta.


----------



## Kaladin85 (15 Settembre 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> voglio vincere mostrando carattere (il bel gioco non sta bene nella stessa frase con questa rosa). Io farei partire Balo e Bacca e lascerei fuori Luiz stavolta.



Sarebbe un errore, il Palermo si chiuderà e Luiz Adriano sarà fondamentale sui palloni alti.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (15 Settembre 2015)

Le 3 punte non sono utopia secondo me, dato che bacca e Luiz Adriano sono giocatori che tornano...oppure, a questo punto, mi chiedo perché non invertire Honda e Bonaventura. Sarebbe anche quella una buona mossa e farebbero meglio entrambi secondo me


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2015)

Mihajlovic schierererà le tre punte.
Si gioca la panchina, e se perdesse senza partire con tre attaccanti direbbero che il Milan è stato sconfitto perchè non ha voluto mettere Balotelli dall'inizio.


----------



## Kaladin85 (15 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic schierererà le tre punte.
> Si gioca la panchina, e se perdesse senza partire con tre attaccanti direbbero che il Milan è stato sconfitto perchè non ha voluto mettere Balotelli dall'inizio.



Non si gioca la panchina, sono stupidaggini dei giornali...un eventuale esonero verrà preso in considerazione solo a gennaio, se fossimo in posizione pessima.
Il Milan non manda via l'allenatore a stagione in corso a meno di casi particolari: persino Tabarez che è stato il peggior allenatore dell'era Berlusconi è arrivato fino a dicembre


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2015)

Mi aspetto grande determinazione, grinta e voglia di riscatto.


----------



## sballotello (15 Settembre 2015)

se giochiamo come nel derby vinciamo 3 a 0. metterei suso al posto di honda, balo al posto di robinho e magari riproporrei Ely accanto a romagnoli


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

*Secondo Peppe Di Stefano, Balotelli contro il Palermo partirà nuovamente dalla panchina. Anche Honda dovrebbe restare fuori.*


----------



## S T B (15 Settembre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> se giochiamo come nel derby vinciamo 3 a 0. metterei suso al posto di honda, balo al posto di robinho e magari riproporrei Ely accanto a romagnoli



Robinho?


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2015)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Le 3 punte non sono utopia secondo me, dato che bacca e Luiz Adriano sono giocatori che tornano...oppure, a questo punto, *mi chiedo perché non invertire Honda e Bonaventura. Sarebbe anche quella una buona mossa e farebbero meglio entrambi secondo me*



honda dopo il derby si merita almeno 3 panche consecutive.

*



Secondo Peppe Di Stefano, Balotelli contro il Palermo partirà nuovamente dalla panchina. Anche Honda dovrebbe restare fuori.

Clicca per allargare...

*
bene. 
un altro che non deve vedere il campo è cerci. 

antonelli per quanto ne avrà ancora ?


----------



## sballotello (15 Settembre 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> Robinho?



luis adriano = robinho


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Peppe Di Stefano, Balotelli contro il Palermo partirà nuovamente dalla panchina. Anche Honda dovrebbe restare fuori.*



Lopez

Abate Zapata Romagnoli DeSciglio

Kucka Montolivo DeJong Bonaventura

Adriano Bacca​
Questa e basta.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lopez
> 
> Abate Zapata Romagnoli DeSciglio
> 
> ...



Mi piace abbastanza, anche se Kucka non è un esterno come piace a me.

Oh, basta che non si faccia in Modalità Pippo con 38 formazioni diverse in 38 giornate!


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi piace abbastanza, anche se Kucka non è un esterno come piace a me.
> 
> Oh, basta che non si faccia in Modalità Pippo con 38 formazioni diverse in 38 giornate!



Dopo il derby è da provare, si è allargato spesso e le cose migliori le ha fatte lì


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dopo il derby è da provare, si è allargato spesso e le cose migliori le ha fatte lì



Si è vero, ma a lungo andare non ti porta a nulla.

Ormai siamo abituati ad accontentarci di piccoli momenti di partita o di campionato giocato bene da un giocatore, ma Kucka dell' esterno non ha molto,IMHO.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Settembre 2015)

Le prenderemo di santa ragione, fisicamente sono 10 spanne sopra i nostri zombie


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si è vero, ma a lungo andare non ti porta a nulla.
> 
> Ormai siamo abituati ad accontentarci di piccoli momenti di partita o di campionato giocato bene da un giocatore, ma Kucka dell' esterno non ha molto,IMHO.



Lo slovacco farebbe l'esterno come lo faceva Boateng. Con quelle caratteristiche. Rispetto al derby io sposterei Bonaventura più avanti, sulla trequarti a scapito di Honda ed in mediana metterei Poli. Poi tra De Jong e Montolivo vedano in settimana.


----------



## J&B (15 Settembre 2015)

....e Bertolacci?


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> ....e Bertolacci?



Per un mesetto dubito fortemente lo vedremo...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

Kucka ormai è titolare fisso fino al rientro di Bertolacci direi...


Poli - Montolivo - Kucka
----- Bonaventura ------


----------



## zlatan (16 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Kucka ormai è titolare fisso fino al rientro di Bertolacci direi...
> 
> 
> Poli - Montolivo - Kucka
> ----- Bonaventura ------



Sarà sicuramente così, almeno per domenica. De Jong misteriosamente non lo vede come interno (e non capisco perchè visto che che ci giocava Gattuso non vedo perchè non possa giocarci lui). Montolivo ha fatto bene domenica ed è giusto riconfermarlo nonostante la totale disistima che ho nei suoi confronti, quando rientra Bertolacci, giocheranno Montolivo Bertolacci e Kucka con Jack. Quando rientrerà Menez, secondo me vorrà provare Montolivo con Jack e Bertolacci con Menez trequartista, che secondo me non va assolutamente bene. Bacca Adriano e Balo, giocheranno insieme solo in alcuni spezzoni di partita, e magari contro Frosinone e Carpi dall'inizio...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Sarà sicuramente così, almeno per domenica. De Jong misteriosamente non lo vede come interno (e non capisco perchè visto che che ci giocava Gattuso non vedo perchè non possa giocarci lui).



Non essere blasfemo, non paragonare De Jong col miglior Gattuso, non gli allaccia neanche gli scarpini.

Tra il 2003 e il 2008 Gattuso era MOSTRUOSO. Ci vorrebbero 2 De Jong in campo per fare quello che faceva lui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Settembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Sarà sicuramente così, almeno per domenica.* De Jong misteriosamente non lo vede come interno (e non capisco perchè visto che che ci giocava Gattuso non vedo perchè non possa giocarci lui).* Montolivo ha fatto bene domenica ed è giusto riconfermarlo nonostante la totale disistima che ho nei suoi confronti, quando rientra Bertolacci, giocheranno Montolivo Bertolacci e Kucka con Jack. Quando rientrerà Menez, secondo me vorrà provare Montolivo con Jack e Bertolacci con Menez trequartista, che secondo me non va assolutamente bene. Bacca Adriano e Balo, giocheranno insieme solo in alcuni spezzoni di partita, e magari contro Frosinone e Carpi dall'inizio...



De Jong con Gattuso non centra nulla, la domanda piuttosto può essere:

visto che nel ruolo Miha ha provato Nocerino e Poli perchè non provare De Jong che forse a questi due è superiore?


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Kucka ormai è titolare fisso fino al rientro di Bertolacci direi...
> 
> 
> Poli - Montolivo - Kucka
> ----- Bonaventura ------



Penso proprio che sarà così



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non essere blasfemo, non paragonare De Jong col miglior Gattuso, non gli allaccia neanche gli scarpini.
> 
> Tra il 2003 e il *2006 *Gattuso era MOSTRUOSO. Ci vorrebbero 2 De Jong in campo per fare quello che faceva lui.



fixed, da lì in poi inutile e odioso


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Settembre 2015)

Pertanto Gattuso nella sua carriera ha fatto 3 stagioni ad alto livello 
praticamente una meteora


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pertanto Gattuso nella sua carriera ha fatto 3 stagioni ad alto livello
> praticamente una meteora



Dal 2003 al 2008 sono 6 stagioni...!!

E intendevo solo le stagioni in cui era UN TOP PLAYER. Poi è diventato un ottimo giocatore, puoi buono, poi normale.

Ti faccio un disegnino se vuoi  !!! Scherzo ovviamente...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Penso proprio che sarà così
> 
> 
> 
> fixed, da lì in poi inutile e odioso



Mi sa che ti sei scordato il 2007 come minimo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dal 2003 al 2008 sono 6 stagioni...!!
> 
> E intendevo solo le stagioni in cui era UN TOP PLAYER. Poi è diventato un ottimo giocatore, puoi buono, poi normale.
> 
> Ti faccio un disegnino se vuoi  !!! Scherzo ovviamente...



nel post hai scritto dal 2003 al 2006


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> nel post hai scritto dal 2003 al 2006



Vai in su nella pagina


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2015)

Ecco il Palermo stramaledetto....


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ti sei scordato il 2007 come minimo



Bah, avrà giocato bene 2 partite forse, ad ogni modo c'era bisogno di Ambrosini perchè da solo non ce la faceva più.

Due mediani in un centrocampo, mai visto a quei livelli.


----------



## Kaladin85 (17 Settembre 2015)

De Jong mezz'ala può servire con il tridente, perchè Bacca e Balotelli non tornano.
Se giochiamo con Bonaventura trequartista, che torna parecchio, mettere anche de Jong renderebbe troppo difensiva la squadra e rischieremmo di avere i soliti problemi a creare occasioni.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:


(4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez, Abate,*, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso; Balotelli, Bacca.[/B]


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez, Abate,*, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso; Balotelli, Bacca.[/B]



Io avrei provato Balotelli dietro Bacca e Luiz, Honda li non lo voglio più vedere vediamo nuovamente Suso, io proverei pure Jose Mauri.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez, Abate,*, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso; Balotelli, Bacca.[/B]



suso ?!?!?
su tuttosport, gazzetta e corriere sport danno quasi tutti boneventura sulla trequarti e a centrocampo uno tra poli e de jong. 

oppure c'è sempre l'esperimento balotelli trequartista, ma non credo lo faccia dall'inizio, al limite subentra. 

luiz adriano viene dato titolare quasi ovunque.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez, Abate,*, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso; Balotelli, Bacca.[/B]



*Sarà Russo l'arbitro di Milan-Palermo.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez, Abate,*, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso; Balotelli, Bacca.[/B]


ha già dato una chance a tutti ma proprio tutti a centrocampo, la merita anche Mauri


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Settembre 2015)

Non abbiamo trequartisti, tanto vale provare Balotelli che ha dimostrato pure di sapersi sacrificare e sicuramente è più efficace di Suso e Honda.


----------



## Djici (17 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ha già dato una chance a tutti ma proprio tutti a centrocampo, la merita anche Mauri



Ma non bisogna nemmeno farli giocare una volta a turno.
Bisogna scegliere quello che sembra il meno peggio e farli fare 3-4 partite INTERE.


----------



## alessandro77 (17 Settembre 2015)

ho letto anch'io di Suso od Honda trequartisti di nuovo perchè Mihajlovic non vuole cambiare il centrocampo del derby.. maria santa, ho i brividi.. cambiare modulo no?


----------



## Victorss (17 Settembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> ho letto anch'io di Suso od Honda trequartisti di nuovo perchè Mihajlovic non vuole cambiare il centrocampo del derby.. maria santa, ho i brividi.. cambiare modulo no?



Cambiare modulo no. Si è deciso questo e si va fino in fondo a studiarlo. Honda in questo momento non può giocare, è dannoso.


----------



## The P (17 Settembre 2015)

Qualsiasi formazione mi sta bene, basta che non vedo in campo Honda. Madonna che giocatore inutile.


----------



## Aron (17 Settembre 2015)

Per me farà il tridente.


----------



## Black (17 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez, Abate,*, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso; Balotelli, Bacca.[/B]



beh almeno non c'è Honda. Balotelli l'avrei tenuto più come arma in corso. Ma almeno vedremo se è vero che è cambiato


----------



## ps18ps (18 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez, Abate,*, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso; Balotelli, Bacca.[/B]



suso non potrebbe allargarsi sulla destra in modo che giochiamo con il 442? poi se non sbaglio il ruolo di suso è proprio ala/esterno destro giusto?


----------



## davoreb (18 Settembre 2015)

Io ho sentito che Balotelli sarà ancora in panchina, comunque la formazione a me piace.

Anche perchè se metti Bonaventura sulla trequarti poi deve giocare poli a centrocampo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez, Abate,*, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso; Balotelli, Bacca.[/B]



A me piace questa:

*,.............Diego Lopez,

Abate...Zapata... Romagnoli...De Sciglio

...................Montolivo, 

.......Kucka.................Bonaventura;

...................Balotelli, 

........L.Adriano........Bacca.*


E morta lì...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> A me piace questa:
> 
> *,.............Diego Lopez,
> 
> ...



de Jong per bonaventura e può avere anche un equilibrio


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta

(4-3-1-2)

Diego Lopez, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-1-2)
> 
> Diego Lopez, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*



E basta con questo Honda.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-1-2)
> 
> Diego Lopez, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*





Ancora Honda. Pazzesco. Secondo me questo deve giocare "per contratto". Altrimenti non si spiega.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-1-2)
> 
> Diego Lopez, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*



Il portiere va bene, la difesa va bene, il centrocampo ancora ancora, l'attacco ottimo, ma il trequartista è un insulto all'intelligenza e al calcio. Io l'ho difeso fino alla fine della scorsa stagione, ma ora Honda non può fare il titolare, anche in questo Milan. Basta.


----------



## mistergao (18 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez, Abate,*, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso; Balotelli, Bacca.[/B]



Boh, per me Suso può fare bene, come può essere interessante la coppia Balotelli-Bacca. Certo che se non riuscissimo a vincere neanche domani sarebbero dolori.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-1-2)
> 
> Diego Lopez, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*



Ely è stato silurato definitivamente?


----------



## mistergao (18 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-1-2)
> 
> Diego Lopez, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*



Mi sono accorto adesso di avere quotato la formazione sbagliata. Questa secondo me è meno convincente, princiaplmente a causa della presenza di Honda. Qualcuno chiedeva se Ely è stato definitivamente silurato: secondo me sì, anche perchè la prestazione contro la viola è stata tragica. Resta comunque il fatto che è impossibile giudicare un giocatore da una sola partita, tra l'altro contro un avversario così importante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2015)

*I convocati del Palermo:*

PORTIERI: Alastra, Colombi, Sorrentino

DIFENSORI: Andelkovic, Daprelà, El Kaoutari, Goldaniga, G.Gonzalez, Lazaar, Rispoli, Struna, Vitiello

CENTROCAMPISTI: Brugman, Chochev, Hiljemark, Jajalo, Maresca, Quaison, L.Rigoni

ATTACCANTI: Cassini, Djurdjevic, Gilardino, Vazquez, Trajkovski


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Palermo:*
> 
> PORTIERI: Alastra, Colombi, Sorrentino
> 
> ...



Mi ero dimenticato che Gila voto 4 stava al Palermo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ely è stato silurato definitivamente?



A detta di Mihailovic doveva giocare nel Derby al posto di Zapata, ma ha preferito non rischiarlo perchè Troppo giovane e non voleva bruciarlo in caso di insuccesso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-1-2)
> 
> Diego Lopez, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*



Queste magliette giapponesi proprio sono in cima alla lista delle priorità marketing. Più dello stadio, più di qualunque cosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Palermo:*
> 
> PORTIERI: Alastra, Colombi, Sorrentino
> 
> ...



*I convocati del Milan: torna Jose Mauri, fuori Mexes*

PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Romagnoli, Zapata.

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli, Suso.

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: torna Jose Mauri, fuori Mexes*
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.
> 
> ...



J.Mauri! Me l'ero completamente scordato


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: torna Jose Mauri, fuori Mexes*
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.
> 
> ...



Il centrocampo è di una tristezza assoluta.
Bertolacci da pacco quale è è chiuso in uno scatolone per caso?


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo è di una tristezza assoluta.
> Bertolacci da pacco quale è è chiuso in uno scatolone per caso?


E' infortunato.
Comunque la Gazzetta ha semplicemente dato per buone le parole di Mihajlovic in conferenza stampa: lui ha detto che giocheranno gli stessi giocatori del derby ed ha riportato la stessa formazione. Ma è da vedere se effettivamente sarà così...


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> E' infortunato.
> Comunque la Gazzetta ha semplicemente dato per buone le parole di Mihajlovic in conferenza stampa: lui ha detto che giocheranno gli stessi giocatori del derby ed ha riportato la stessa formazione. Ma è da vedere se effettivamente sarà così...



Infatti, sono già due settimane che è fermo.
Ovviamente non si può rischiare un campione così, in casa contro l'imbattibile Palermo.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Infatti, sono già due settimane che è fermo.
> Ovviamente non si può rischiare un campione così, in casa contro l'imbattibile Palermo.


Ha subito in nazionale un infortunio muscolare, non mi sembra così strano star fuori 2-3 settimane in certi casi. Per quanto possa essere scarso o campione non avrebbe proprio senso rischiare ricadute.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ha subito in nazionale un infortunio muscolare, non mi sembra così strano star fuori 2-3 settimane in certi casi. Per quanto possa essere scarso o campione non avrebbe proprio senso rischiare ricadute.



No infatti, è il nostro campione da 20 mln, va tutelato.
Per renderci conto in che situazione siamo.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> No infatti, è il nostro campione da 20 mln, va tutelato.
> Per renderci conto in che situazione siamo.


Mi sento trollato.
Al di la di tutto, avrebbe senso rischiare una ricaduta?
Se fosse un campione, perché rischiare di non averlo a disposizione per altre due-tre settimane in un periodo non propriamente cruciale della stagione?
Se fosse così scarso, che senso avrebbe rischiarlo visto che tanto gli altri giocatori sono più o meno dello stesso livello?


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Mi sento trollato.
> Al di la di tutto, avrebbe senso rischiare una ricaduta?
> Se fosse un campione, perché rischiare di non averlo a disposizione per altre due-tre settimane in un periodo non propriamente cruciale della stagione?
> Se fosse così scarso, che senso avrebbe rischiarlo visto che tanto gli altri giocatori sono più o meno dello stesso livello?



E' una trollata di scarso livello  così come il nostro Bertolacci.
Quando si parla di Bertolacci è inutile parlare e trovare un senso alle cose.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> *E' una trollata di scarso livello*  così come il nostro Bertolacci.
> Quando si parla di Bertolacci è inutile parlare e trovare un senso alle cose.


In realtà neanche troppo, visto che ti ho risposto seriamente


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna asfaltarli!!!! non so se ne saremo in grado, ma lo desidero fortemente. Questi si credono di poter fare risultato a Milano, e di dominare. Per non parlare dei tifosi....convinti che vinceranno.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bisogna asfaltarli!!!! non so se ne saremo in grado, ma lo desidero fortemente. Questi si credono di poter fare risultato a Milano, e di dominare. Per non parlare dei tifosi....convinti che vinceranno.



Io invece temo che saranno loro ad asfaltarci.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Io invece temo che saranno loro ad asfaltarci.



Io non ho scritto che li asfalteremo. Ho detto che lo desidero. E' diverso.


----------



## The P (19 Settembre 2015)

Sto Milan dovrei odiarlo. Nonostante sia una barzelletta a livello societario e una squadra indegna a livello di rosa, ogni volta che arriva il weekend non vedo l'ora che ci sia la partita! Maledetti. Speriamo di vincere va!!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Sto Milan dovrei odiarlo. Nonostante sia una barzelletta a livello societario e una squadra indegna a livello di rosa, ogni volta che arriva il weekend non vedo l'ora che ci sia la partita! Maledetti. Speriamo di vincere va!!



Ti capisco...
Non vedo talmente l'ora che stasera andrò pure allo stadio.
Sperémm...


----------



## The P (19 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ti capisco...
> Non vedo talmente l'ora che stasera andrò pure allo stadio.
> Sperémm...



allora DEVONO vincere, almeno stasera!


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: torna Jose Mauri, fuori Mexes*
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.
> 
> ...



che è successo a mexes ? scelta tecnica presumo.....alla fine nonostante il rinnovo del contratto miha non lo vuole proprio. 

speriamo bene per stasera, ma honda di nuovo in campo m'ammazza l'entusiasmo ancora prima di cominciare.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che è successo a mexes ? scelta tecnica presumo.....alla fine nonostante il rinnovo del contratto miha non lo vuole proprio.
> 
> speriamo bene per stasera, ma honda di nuovo in campo m'ammazza l'entusiasmo ancora prima di cominciare.



Su mediaset dicono che ha un'infiammazione al ginocchio.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Settembre 2015)

Questo Milan sara forse tra i peggiori... ma cosa è il Palermo? Di cosa siamo parlando?

Squadreta da serie b

Ci vediamo a San Siro


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: torna Jose Mauri, fuori Mexes*
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.
> 
> ...



Giocherà di nuovo Honda,vero? 
Come ho detto al mio amico che tifa Palermo, anche a sto giro purtroppo è una guerra tra poveri...


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Ma date spazio ad altri piuttosto che Honda.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

*Le formazioni ufficiali

Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Abate,Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura;Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
A disp.: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Calabria, Rodrigo Ely, Alex, José Mauri, Poli, Nocerino, Suso, Cerci, De Jong, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic 
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Menez, Niang, Antonelli, Bertolacci, Mexes

Palermo (4-3-2-1): Sorrentino; Struna, Gonzalez, El Kaoutari, Lazaar; Hiljemark, Jajalo, Chochev; Vazquez, Quaison; Djurdjevic.
A disp.: Colombi, Andelkovic, Vitiello, Goldaniga, Rigoni, Daprelà, Brugman, Maresca, Trajkovski, Cassini, Gilardino. All.: Iachini
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Bolzoni, Morganella*


----------



## The P (19 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Abate,Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura;Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Calabria, Rodrigo Ely, Alex, José Mauri, Poli, Nocerino, Suso, Cerci, De Jong, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...



di nuovo Honda. Ma perché ogni anno dobbiamo pagare una tassa!


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Abate,Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura;Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Calabria, Rodrigo Ely, Alex, José Mauri, Poli, Nocerino, Suso, Cerci, De Jong, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...



Honda


----------



## koti (19 Settembre 2015)

Ancora un centrocampo a rombo con Honda trequartista. Ridatemi Seedorf.


----------



## cris (19 Settembre 2015)

Ma basta con sto Honda, ma come dove siamo qui gazo?!


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

ancora la lumaca giapponese


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Settembre 2015)

Ancora Honda, Sinisa è in malafede


----------



## malos (19 Settembre 2015)

3 punti d'obbligo


----------



## J&B (19 Settembre 2015)

Rimpiango perfino Bertolacci.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Abate,Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura;Honda; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Calabria, Rodrigo Ely, Alex, José Mauri, Poli, Nocerino, Suso, Cerci, De Jong, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...




.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ancora Honda, Sinisa è in malafede



Sembra quasi una ripicca.

Volete il 4-3-1-2? Non mi avete preso Witsel e neanche Soriano? Allora metto Honda che è l'unico trequartista della rosa e arretro Bonaventura.

Si gioca comunque la panchina se perde.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me mette ancora Honda per far notare anche allo più scettico (Galliani & co.) che è una pippa assoluta.


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Honda è il figlio di Vittorio Mangano.
Unica logica spiegazione.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Honda respinge pure i rilanci... che sega


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Che mazzo sti palermitani


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Abate rotto


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2015)

Abate che pacco il nuovo Pato sta sempre rotto è già il terzo infortunio da Giugno pazzesco.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

E Bonaventura a perdere il pallone, ma il movimento di Honda dopo il calcio d'angolo e da censura. Si e mosso malissimo.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Madonna Honda e Bonaventura che squallore


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Solito Milan privo di gioco


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Poca roba fino ad ora


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Purtroppo la palla deve passare dal centro, lì ci sono Montopippa e Honda. E buonanotte...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Lo sguardo di Bacca


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Kucka alla fine è il più forte tra tutti i nostri centrocampisti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Madonna Honda, che imbarazzo.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Tra Honda, Montolivo e Bonaventura non so chi sia peggio


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Kucka sfasciato per rimediare ad una schifezza di Montolivo. Ma vaff


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Non ditemi che entra Pony


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2015)

Siamo qui preoccupati per le condizioni di Kucka, rendiamoci conto....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Che sfiga Kucka, mi sa che non torna piu in campo.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Per colpa di quella bestia di Montolivo... odio viscerale


----------



## Polis (19 Settembre 2015)

Ce ne fosse uno in grado di saltare l'uomo. Prendon palla, vedono l'avversario, la passano indietro. 
Ridatemi Taarabt.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Deve entrare subito Balotelli al posto di uno degli scarsoni a centrocampo


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Calabria in...spero di non vedere mai più Abate in campo


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Si sfasciano tutti


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Calabria mi piace. Speriamo faccia bene.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Niente da fare. Cambiano allenatori, ma per far diventare calciatore Abate serve un santo. 

Per non parlare del centrocampeó che rimane sempre al livello di una squadretta medio bassa.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Daje Calabria


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Speriamo che Calabria faccia una mega partita


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2015)

Quasi eurogol di Onda


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

*Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaa

1-0*


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Splendido Calabria. SPLENDIDO. Merito suo il gol


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Gran gol


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Baccaaaaaaaaa ma grande Calabria.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2015)

Bravi tutti nel gol, anche Calabria


----------



## davoreb (19 Settembre 2015)

Che bella azione! Tutti tre bravissimi!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Fortuna che quell'asino di bonaventura ha passato la palla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Calabria. Un cross di prima. Madonna. Non so da quanto tempo non abbiamo piu visto qualcosa del genere.


----------



## arcanum (19 Settembre 2015)

un cross!!! *_*


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Grande Bacca ma grandissimo Calabria


----------



## hiei87 (19 Settembre 2015)

Sono perplesso per questo Calabria. Scusate, ma per regolamento, quando un terzino arriva sul fondo, non deve lanciarla sul terzo anello? Cos'è quella palla messa al centro dell'area?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

Appena è uscito Abate...


----------



## alexxx19 (19 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono perplesso per questo Calabria. Scusate, ma per regolamento, quando un terzino arriva sul fondo, non deve lanciarla sul terzo anello? Cos'è quella palla messa al centro dell'area?



Ahahahah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono perplesso per questo Calabria. Scusate, ma per regolamento, quando un terzino arriva sul fondo, non deve lanciarla sul terzo anello? Cos'è quella palla messa al centro dell'area?



Alcune volte e anche permesso di crossare la palla sul difensore. Si chiamo 'il colpo d'Abate'


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Grandissimo gol di Bacca, comunque, è? Non era affatto facile, anzi...


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Bravo Bacca


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Splendido Calabria. SPLENDIDO. Merito suo il gol



In un minuto è stato più determinante di De Sciglio e Abate nelle prime tre giornate.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Devo ricredermi su Bacca. Fortissimo.


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> In un minuto è stato più determinante di De Sciglio e Abate nelle prime tre giornate.



Tra De Sciglio e Abate passano tre galassie su.
Mattia sta giicando benino dall'inizio della stagione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Buon tiro di Jack


----------



## hiei87 (19 Settembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Alcune volte e anche permesso di crossare la palla sul difensore. Si chiamo 'il colpo d'Abate'



Questi giovani d'oggi non hanno proprio rispetto per le regole e le tradizioni...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2015)

Diegone, almeno tu


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile. Pareggio del Palermo.

1-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2015)

SContatissimo sempre da palla ferma che pena.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Ma no. Non ci credo.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Sempre sti calci d'angolo. Sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Ma non è possibile


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

che pena


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Colpo di testa da 2 metri dalla porta. Eh va beh ci si mette pure Diego Lopez


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Comunque questo e fallo sul portiere. Il biondo del Palermo lo blocca, cosa che non e concessa in quella parte del campo


----------



## alexxx19 (19 Settembre 2015)

Si ma diego lopez a volte sembra che manchi dei fondamentali...nel derby il rilancio...stasera questo...


----------



## Principe (19 Settembre 2015)

Colpa 80 % de sciglio


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

Diego Lopez imbarazzante e questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione di due cose: 1) La squadra è proprio scarsa sia dal punto di vista tecnico che da quello mentale 2) Mihajlovic è un sergente di burro. Una squadra concentrata non fa certe stupidaggini.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Era rigore questo, è?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Tra De Sciglio e Abate passano tre galassie su.
> Mattia sta giicando benino dall'inizio della stagione



C'e qualche giocatore del Palermo che ti piace? Mi pare che porti sfiga


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Niente non è annata.. sono 5 anni che non è annata


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> C'e qualche giocatore del Palermo che ti piace? Mi pare che porti sfiga



Direi di no.
Chi addossa la colpa del gol a De Sciglio è meglio che guardi qualche altro sport su...
Nell'area piccola DEVE intervenire il portiere.
Al 100% responsabilitá di Diego Lopez


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Che minkia fa Lopez sul gol.


----------



## davoreb (19 Settembre 2015)

Stiamo giocando bene ma se subiamo goal così non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Settembre 2015)

Galliani potrebbe spendere pure 200 milioni e fare una squadra del kaiser


----------



## alexxx19 (19 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Direi di no.
> Chi addossa la colpa del gol a De Sciglio è meglio che guardi qualche altro sport su...
> Nell'area piccola DEVE intervenire il portiere.
> Al 100% responsabilitá di Diego Lopez



Appunto


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Hanno fatto un tiro un gol.. sempre cosi sempre


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Il senso della rabona di Bacca? Mah...un rimbecillito


----------



## Principe (19 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Direi di no.
> Chi addossa la colpa del gol a De Sciglio è meglio che guardi qualche altro sport su...
> Nell'area piccola DEVE intervenire il portiere.
> Al 100% responsabilitá di Diego Lopez


Peccato Che de sciglio abbia disturbato il nostro portiere che ha un po' dormito anche lui


----------



## alexxx19 (19 Settembre 2015)

Bacca di rabona...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2015)

Grandissimo Jack.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

*Goooooooollllllll!

Gran gol di Bonaventura*


----------



## davoreb (19 Settembre 2015)

Jack!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

bonaventuras??


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Che goooooooool! Grandissimo Jack.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Che gol Jack!!!




uoteghein ha scritto:


> Direi di no.
> Chi addossa la colpa del gol a De Sciglio è meglio che guardi qualche altro sport su...
> Nell'area piccola DEVE intervenire il portiere.
> Al 100% responsabilitá di Diego Lopez




Ho diversi amici che sono portieri, ti diranno tutti che se il attaccante avversario li blocca nel movimento in area piccola, si tratta di un fallo.


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

Bonaventura mezza squadra, non a caso Galliani lo ha preso per sbaglio...............voleva Biabiany


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Settembre 2015)

Bellissimo, stavo per scrivere ci vorrebbe Balotelli, grande Jack


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Intanto Bonaventura un gol e un assist.


----------



## alexxx19 (19 Settembre 2015)

Inutile che si incassi iachini...il fallo c'era tutto


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

E ora non facciamo cavolate. Vogliamo il 3-1!


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Bene così. Stiamo giocando bene.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

Bravo Jack.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Dio che cross...


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Settembre 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Colpa 80 % de sciglio


Chiaro esempio di pregiudizio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Inutile che si incassi iachini...il fallo c'era tutto



Ma di cosa si e lamentato? Fallo nettissimo, e anche da ammonizione netta.


----------



## arcanum (19 Settembre 2015)

dovevamo stare almeno 3-0


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Che gol Jack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questo è un altro paio di maniche.
Sicuramente la responsabilità di De Sciglio è lo 0%. Poi se fosse fallo o meno sul portiere è un'altra cosa...


----------



## The Ripper (19 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Chiaro esempio di pregiudizio.



Esattamente. Su De Sciglio si sprecano continuamente inutili commenti faziosi e pregiudizi.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Honda tre quarti d'ora per girarsi e per tirare


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

Honda è uno zombie, speriamo che Bertolacci rientri presto, così spostiamo Jack dietro le punte e sbattiamo il giapponese in panchina


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2015)

Il lag di Zapata.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Non siamo il Milan dell'incapace.

Però vedi Zapata.. sempre stupidi errori dei singoli che ci costano la partita


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

Zapata è un *******, ma il serbo non fa giocare Mexes per dimostrare di essere un "sergente di ferro".


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Bravo Kucka. Il migliore a centrocampo


----------



## Principe (19 Settembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Chiaro esempio di pregiudizio.



Ah di avrò visto male io , nessun pregiudizio per me è un giocatore molto altalenante .


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Kucka che mito.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

kucka giganteggia 

è già un titolarissimo inamovibile


----------



## arcanum (19 Settembre 2015)

Bene il centrocampo oggi, incredibile ma vero!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

A che sfiga. Bella dormita della difesa Palermitana.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

*Milan Palermo 2-1 fine PT*


----------



## Tobi (19 Settembre 2015)

Bel primo tempo. Stiamo crescendo


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Potevamo fare meglio ma va bene. Però ancora troppi errori.


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Settembre 2015)

Kucka e Bonaventura i migliori


----------



## Doctore (19 Settembre 2015)

ma sto lavoro ''oscuro''(cit mihhalovic) di honda lo avete notato?


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Il centrocampo va bene. Errore in difesa anche di Diegone e bravo Bacca.


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

Comunque Mihajlovic è un deficente, il primo gol scaturisce da un cross di Calabria (che era in panchina per far giocare il "fenomeno" Abate) e propiziato da una giocata di Bonaventura che ha agito da trequartista invece di rimanere mezzala. Il secondo da una punizione. Sempre più deluso da questo allenatore


----------



## davoreb (19 Settembre 2015)

Buon Milan, bene Quasi tutti male Honda e Monto sta facendo poco.

Kuchka e il nostro miglior centrocampista.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Il Palermo ha fatto 1 tiro.  e abbiamo preso gol. Che rabbia!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2015)

Bene così, io continuo a vedere progressi. Vediamo il secondo tempo.


----------



## The P (19 Settembre 2015)

Mah cose buone a sprazzi. Bonaventura si sta comportando molto bene. Honda inutile e si sapeva. La scelta di Zapata prima o poi la pagheremo. Calabria spettacolare, speriamo regga fino al 90esimo però.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Settembre 2015)

Bonaventurassssssss


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Grande partita di Jack e Kucka. Bene anche Calabria, Romagnoli e Bacca. Discreti Montolivo, De Sciglio e Luiz Adriano. Zapata con una dormita che posteva costarci caro.

Honda, come sempre, risulta nel giocare n 10. Non ha fatto un azione utile in tutta la gara, rallenta la manovra in modo spaventoso e spesso gioca indietro. Inutile quanto Poli.


Poi: GRAZIE, GRAZIE per l'infortunio di Abate. Finalmente si vede un calciatore che sa come si gioca a pallone al posto del cavallo biondo sulla fascia destra. Una differenza assurda per quanto e netta. Incredibile che questo soggetto si sia preso l'aumento d'ingaggio dal amico Adriano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2015)

Non c'è male per ora


----------



## Kaw (19 Settembre 2015)

Buon primo tempo, ma se non infiliamo una cavolata a partita non siamo contenti.
Non mi fido, dobbiamo fare altri gol...


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma sto lavoro ''oscuro''(cit mihhalovic) di honda lo avete notato?



A me convince sempre di meno Mihajloovic


----------



## Morghot (19 Settembre 2015)

potevamo fargli anche il 3 erano in panico completo, ora speriamo di continuare così e di non regalare altri gol-


----------



## Kaladin85 (19 Settembre 2015)

Uno si è eliminato da solo, speriamo che Antonelli torni presto così anche De Sciglio non lo vediamo più, è imbarazzante, non indovina un cross per sbaglio.
Diego Lopez inizia a farmi paura, ogni volta che ha palla tra i piedi c'è da tremare, se poi inizia a fare ste cappelle, meglio che giochi Donnarumma.
Gli altri tutti bene, tranne Honda


----------



## J&B (19 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma sto lavoro ''oscuro''(cit mihhalovic) di honda lo avete notato?



troppo oscuro.


----------



## arcanum (19 Settembre 2015)

Per Calabria vle lo stesso discorso di Ely credo, ossia che sono ottimi prospetti entrambi ma ancora acervi, ergo potrebbero fare cavolate. Va dosato però appunto va fatto giocare


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2015)

Bene Kucka, Calabria, Bacca e Bonaventura. Insolitamente sufficiente il Capitone. De Sciglio ha reimparato a correre, ora i cross, su...
Male Hutton, però fa vendere le magliette. Spero che Kucka non debba uscire. Da lui a Poli è un netto downgrade.


----------



## The P (19 Settembre 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Bene il centrocampo oggi, incredibile ma vero!



Insomma, dialoghiamo poco imho. Vorrei vederlo più stretto e invece uno scambio tra Montolivo, Jack e Kucka non si vede mai.


----------



## arcanum (19 Settembre 2015)

ps: Oscuro era Seedorf, Honda è solo scarso


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Per Calabria vle lo stesso discorso di Ely credo, ossia che sono ottimi prospetti entrambi ma ancora acervi, ergo potrebbero fare cavolate. Va dosato però appunto va fatto giocare



Si ma io la cavolata da Calabria, Ely, Romagnoli e anche De Sciglio alla fine la accetto, ma da Abate e Zapata proprio no


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2015)

Ditemi voi come si fa a non essere razzisti quando si vede giocare Zapata


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

cmq calabria > abate


----------



## arcanum (19 Settembre 2015)

Calabria comunque mi sembra abbia un buon piede e una discreta tecnica....non sarà veloce e robusto come Abate però contro le piccole in cui si può spingere, specie se supportato da un mastino come kucka, può fare la sua porca figura


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Calabria comunque mi sembra abbia un buon piede e una discreta tecnica....non sarà veloce e robusto come Abate però contro le piccole in cui si può spingere, specie se supportato da un mastino come kucka, può fare la sua porca figura



Nel calcio bisogna sapere cosa è il pallone, altrimenti basta che compriamo Bolt e siamo a cavallo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Calabria comunque mi sembra abbia un buon piede e una discreta tecnica....non sarà veloce e robusto come Abate però contro le piccole in cui si può spingere, specie se supportato da un mastino come kucka, può fare la sua porca figura



Beh, Calabria mi pare abbastanza rapido, ma Abate e proprio velocissimo, purtroppo questa sua velocita e totalmente inutile in attacco perche ha piedi quadrati.


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Beh, Calabria mi pare abbastanza rapido, ma Abate e proprio velocissimo, purtroppo questa sua velocita e totalmente inutile in attacco perche ha piedi quadrati.



Essere veloci in corsa ed esserlo palla al piede non sono la stessa cosa


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia Honda...


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Grande Bacca


----------



## Principe (19 Settembre 2015)

Bel tiro de sciglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

E possibile che con Nocerino, Poli e Honda abbiamo contemporanemente in rosa i 3 calciatori piu inutili del mondo?


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia Bacca quanto è forte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Kucka che quasi salva il solito passaggio disgraziato di Honda.


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Bel tiro de sciglio



Effettivamente era una giocata molto semplice un tiro al volo su palla a campanile da 20 e passa metri.
È pieno di terzini che l'avrebbero messa facilmente nel sette da li.
Magari focalizzai sulla palla che ha dato a Bacca 2 min prima, o sul recupero di 75 metri post tiro sbagliato, o sul fatto che in difesa fino ad ora è stato INSUPERABILE.


----------



## arcanum (19 Settembre 2015)

Kucka comunque nelle ultime due partite impressionante


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

Io potevo capire se Honda servisse in fase di copertura, ma di fatto non serve a niente! perché non fa giocare Balotelli? almeno in attacco saremmo pericolosi


----------



## Doctore (19 Settembre 2015)

Che bravo montolivo!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Comunque senza Bertolacci giochiamo meglio...


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque senza Bertolacci giochiamo meglio...



anche senza de jong. 

Bertolacci verrà utile per panchinare la lumaca giapponese, non potrà fare schifo in eterno dai, ha solo iniziato male, speriamo si svegli.


----------



## arcanum (19 Settembre 2015)

Bertolacci in forma al posto di Bonaventura con quest'ultimo sulla trequarti per me sarebbero un buon upgrade


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo sembra uno spaventapasseri quando """corre"""


----------



## arcanum (19 Settembre 2015)

Rettifico: Calabria deve giocare titolare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna chiuderla...


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Io odio Balotelli, però dai ora fuori Luiz Adriano che è nullo e spariamo alle ginocchia ad Honda per favore


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2015)

Sir Alex Pippi se si fosse fatto male Abate avrebbe fatto entrare Zacca****o


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

dei cambi ? mi sembra di vedere qualcuno un po' stanchino.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Calabria con una gara veramente impressionante


----------



## Doctore (19 Settembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Calabria con una gara veramente impressionante



calmi...de sciglio esordi' meglio


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Non so se sono più imbarazzanti i capelli di L.Adriano o quelli dell'arbitro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Entra Balotelli


----------



## Dexter (19 Settembre 2015)

Honda se ne deve andare dal Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2015)

E baasta con questi angoli ridicoli non è possibile.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Entra Balotelli


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2015)

Credo che il mister sproni de sciglio ad essere più offensivo possibile, sta crossando ma soprattutto tirando in porta come non mai.


----------



## Dexter (19 Settembre 2015)

Trovatemi, in Serie A, un """trequartista""" più scarso di Honda.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Pronostico: Balo segna e diventa la tassa per tutta la stagione


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Fuori sto scarsone


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Cambio giusto. Fuori Luiz per Mariotelli.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

ma honda si fa 90° pure oggi ?


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Credo che il mister sproni de sciglio ad essere più offensivo possibile, sta crossando ma soprattutto tirando in porta come non mai.



Tra l'altro per chi dice che crossa male, ha messo due cross perfetti. E fa tutto il campo comtinuamente tutti i 90 minuti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma honda si fa 90° pure oggi ?



Purtroppo in panchina per quella posizione e rimasto solo Cerci. Difficile dire chi dei due faccia piu pena.

Honda ci prova ma e incapace, Cerci e pure pigro quando entra.


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Trovatemi, in Serie A, un """trequartista""" più scarso di Honda.



Assolutamente non c'è.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Pareggio del Palermo....

2-2

Pazzesco


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2015)

Coltello nel burro, imbarazzante.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Sempre De Sciglio. Sempre lui. 

Che tassa.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Niente facciamo schifo


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

ma come razzo si faaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2015)

PAzzesco doppietta di sto sconosciuto pietà.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Due tiri due gol io non ci credo


----------



## raducioiu (19 Settembre 2015)

Basta con sto De Sciglio, è il nuovo Bonera


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio pietà


----------



## Dexter (19 Settembre 2015)

Che forte De Sciglio...2 gol del Palermo -> 2 volte De Sciglio che ha perso l'uomo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2015)

SEmpre lui pippa De Sciglio ehhh ma è tornato ahahahah.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Ora comincia il mononeurone coi tiri da fuori aria


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Ma non è possibileeeeeee.


----------



## Principe (19 Settembre 2015)

L' uomo di DE SCIGLIO , eh ma sono prevenuto


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Sinisa mi sembra in difficoltà ora, questo gol non se lo aspettava


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

Mihajlovic idiota di prima cartella, sono 10 minuti che non abbiamo più fiato, ma dov'è questo grande allenatore? dov'è il sergente di ferro? sono arrivati in porta PASSEGGIANDO!!! SIAMO L'UNICA SQUADRA D'EUROPA CHE SCOPPIA DOPO NEANCHE 70 MINUTI DI PARTITA!!!! VIA IL SERBO DA SAN SIRO SUBITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Bacccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa che gollllllll.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio in fase di possesso ha fatto anche benino. Ma come e spesso il caso con altri tipo Zapata, tutta la prestazione non conta se poi in difesa dorme due volte


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

*Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Mamma mia che gol!*


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

dal nulla, dal nullaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## davoreb (19 Settembre 2015)

Vabbe dai grazie Bacca


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Madooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Per fortuna che abbiamo Bacca


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2015)

Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarlossssssssssssssssssssss e ora De SCiglio falli di nuovo pareggiare eh.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

È un fenomenooooooo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2015)

I punti che abbiamo nascono tutti dai singoli. 
Bene, ma non esaltiamoci.


----------



## Principe (19 Settembre 2015)

Bravo miha...... Che l'hai tolto nel Derby . Un genio .


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Madonna che razza di giocatore.. pensate se avesse IBRA vicino..


----------



## arcanum (19 Settembre 2015)

30 milioni ben spesi


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

ma così non si va da nessuna parte (sempre che la vinciamo ovviamente)
[MENTION=1991]Devil[/MENTION] basta parole censurate


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Il vice allenatore del Palermo pare Mike di Breaking Bad


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Se solo gli avessero affiancato Ibra...

Maledetti.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Comunque difensivamente non ci siamo.. troppe praterie e spazi. Sembriamo il Milan di Leonardo


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il vice allenatore del Palermo pare Mike di Breaking Bad



Ahahahaha


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna chiuderla cavolo.


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Madonna che razza di giocatore.. pensate se avesse IBRA vicino..



saremmo in lotta per lo scudetto


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Esce Honda ed entra Poli...

Che sostituzione....


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2015)

Senza giocate dei singoli non siamo nulla, Mihajilovic doveva dare una solidità difensiva alla squadra ed invece, peggio che mai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esce Honda ed entra Poli...
> 
> Che sostituzione....



Ci sta. A centrocampo non c'e piu un minimo di filtro. Di Honda non voglio nemmeno parlare.... Comunque avrei preferito De Jong.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Comunque 6 gol dopo 4 partite.. troppi subiti troppi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza giocate dei singoli non siamo nulla, Mihajilovic doveva dare una solidità difensiva alla squadra ed invece, peggio che mai.



Il Palermo ha fatto due gol su due tiri, in entrambi casi su errori individuali. 

Ora comunque sembriamo scoppiati, e questo mi pare un grande problema.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

Il bello di Bacca è che non sembra manco in forma.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio. Mah.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2015)

Ma Balotelli è in campo?


----------



## uoteghein (19 Settembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il Palermo ha fatto due gol su due tiri, in entrambi casi su errori individuali.
> 
> Ora comunque sembriamo scoppiati, e questo mi pare un grande problema.



Appunto.
Io non capisco che partite guardino...
Nel derby abbiamo subito UN tiro, qui due di cui uno con un colpo di testa da 2 metri.
Non mi pare si conceda molto in difesa, anzi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> Io non capisco che partite guardino...
> Nel derby abbiamo subito UN tiro, qui due di cui uno con un colpo di testa da 2 metri.
> Non mi pare si conceda molto in difesa, anzi.


Si ma i gol subiti sono lo stesso troppi. 6 gol (spero rimangano tali) su 4 partite è una roba da retrocessione.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque 6 gol dopo 4 partite.. troppi subiti troppi



C'è lo stesso problema del Milan di Inzaghi, cioè che ogni azione offensiva degli avversari dà la sensazione di pericolo.
Stasera sembra di vedere infatti il Milan dell'anno scorso, a prescindere da come finisca la partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è lo stesso problema del Milan di Inzaghi, cioè che ogni azione offensiva degli avversari dà la sensazione di pericolo.
> Stasera sembra di vedere infatti il Milan dell'anno scorso, a prescindere da come finisca la partita.



Differenza che creiamo un pò di più ma l'anno scorso c'era Menez quest'anno Bacca.. siamo li


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

Ma Balotelli è entrato?


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma Balotelli è entrato?



non pervenuto


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma Balotelli è entrato?



Da quando è entrato lui si è automaticamente annullato il gioco offensivo.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma Balotelli è in campo?



se gioca così hai voglia a rubare il posto a bacca/luiz.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

*Milan Palermo 3-2 FINALE *


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Cerci (che non vede il campo) ride e scherza, De Jong sembra nero


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

Mihajlovic da cacciare subito e prendiamo Montella o Donadoni che questo serbo è imbarazzante


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Bene ma bisogna chiuderla subito. Non è possibile che gli altri facciano 2-3 e segnano mentre noi abbiamo fatto mille azioni e 3 gol.


----------



## Hammer (19 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Palermo 3-2 FINALE *



Che fatica. Che fatica.


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2015)

tre punti importanti


----------



## davoreb (19 Settembre 2015)

Non so cosa pensare, in fase offensiva anche bene ma c'è troppa paura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2015)

Bene il risultato ma non si può soffrire cosi tanto in casa contro il Palermo, grandissimo CArlos meno male che ci sei te  .


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2015)

Boh. Bene per i punti,ma a me sta squadra non piace.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio ha la stessa dannosità di Bonera!!! Cacciassero sto cesso incapace!!! Voto 2


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic da cacciare subito e prendiamo Montella o Donadoni che questo serbo è imbarazzante



Ma per carità


----------



## Dexter (19 Settembre 2015)

Lopez 5.5
Abate sv - Calabria 6
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 4
Bonaventura 6.5
Montolivo 6
Kucka 6.5
Honda 4
Adriano 6
Bacca 7.5

Balotelli sv
Poli 6


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Sul piano di gioco stiamo migliorando ma non siamo lucidi in difesa. Ci facciamo uccellare come niente. Questo non va per niente bene eppure Calabria, Romagnoli non hanno fato male. Idem De Sciglio che non ha giocato male.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ha la stessa dannosità di Bonera!!! Cacciassero sto cesso incapace!!! Voto 2


Non proprio. Ha spinto e offerto buoni cross. Poi vabbe in difesa si è fatto uccellare.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2015)

Troppa sofferenza in una partita che dovevamo vincere a occhi chiusi. Non si va da nessuna parte così. Per fortuna che c'è Bacca.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

Bene i tre punti, bene Bacca, bene Bonaventura, bene Calabria.
Fine.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Calabria DEVE essere titolare.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sul piano di gioco stiamo migliorando ma non siamo lucidi in difesa. Ci facciamo uccellare come niente. Questo non va per niente bene eppure Calabria, Romagnoli non hanno fato male. *Idem De Sciglio che non ha giocato male*.



Mah... De Sciglio è stato imbarazzante. Ha colpa su entrambi i gol, ha sbagliato un sacco di palloni, ogni volta che saliva veniva su a corsetta.
Calabria sul versante opposto in confronto ha fatto una partitone


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Migliore: Bacca 8
Peggiore: Lopez 5


----------



## The P (19 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bene i tre punti, bene Bacca, bene Bonaventura, bene Calabria.
> Fine.



.


Dai delusione totale, una squadra senza ne capo ne coda. Reparti disuniti, azioni solitarie, bah...


----------



## Casnop (19 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Palermo 3-2 FINALE *



Mi pare evidente che i giocatori ci siano, ma non sono adatti al modulo proposto. Non c'è equilibrio difensivo nelle fasi di non possesso e i gol vengono subiti, poco o nulla rilevando che i tiri subiti siano pochi: errori individuali, figli di grande pressione e disagio tra i giocatori del ruolo. Per ora si impone la blindatura del settore centrale con il doppio interno. Se un 442 o un 4231, si vedrà. Fosse per gli ottimi attaccanti il primo, ma il gran numero di trequarti in rosa suggerisce una virata sul secondo. Occorre rimediare, questa squadra non dà mai l'impressione di farla sua la partita, anche quando cade tra le sue braccia. Bene i tre punti, non benissimo il contorno.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Calabria DEVE essere titolare.



Decisamente.


----------



## Tobi (19 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo giocato bene dai, sempre a criticare, abbiamo schiacciato dietro il palermo a lunghi tratti, 1 gol regalato totalmente e l'altro con difesa schierata. C'è da migliorare ma questo Milan visto nelle ultime due partite non c'entra nulla con quello di Inzaghi


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Settembre 2015)

Bene così per la vittoria,anche se avrebbe dovuto essere meno sofferta,ho sudato sette camicie! Però in generale non male,soprattutto nel primo tempo.È nel secondo che si sono un po' persi.
Chapeau a Calabria,ottima prestazione!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

L'importante è aver preso i tre punti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2015)

Si vedono miglioramenti, piccoli, ma si vedono.

Intanto dopo 4 giornata siamo a 6 punti, abbiamo perso le gare dove tutto sommato puo starci perdere(e contro l'Inter in modo sfortunato) e vinte le gare dove era un assoluto dovere vincere. Quest ultimo fattore per ora e una differenza cruciale alla stagione con Pippa in panchina. 

Speriamo in una crescita della squadra, sara importante fare un paio di risultati utili per far crescere l'autostima, sempre sperando che sara dato piu spazio a Calabria. Zapata ha dimostrato anche oggi che un disastro a partita lo combina sempre, qui bisogna riprovare con Ely o sperare in Zapata(aiuto)


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo fatto 8 tiri. È un segno positivo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2015)

Che fatica ogni volta

Honda e de scoglio pessimi

Più vedo Luis Adriano più mi convinco che è un bidone


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Berlusca non felicissimo


----------



## Devil (19 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma per carità



Se pensate che andrà sempre così bene siete dei poveri illusi. Questa partita è un segnale chiaro come il 4-3 dell'anno scorso contro il Parma


----------



## Antijuventino (19 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio scandaloso, stava facendo di tutto per non farci vincere, spero che alla prossima torni Antonelli così non vedremo ne lui e ne l'altro scarsone(che spero con tutto il cuore si sia infortunato per bene) se poi Mr. 20M. decidesse di tornare, faremmo l'enplein mandando in panchina anche il jappo


----------



## markjordan (19 Settembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Più vedo Luis Adriano più mi convinco che è un bidone


guarda meglio ahahah

a parte un paio di sbavature abbiamo creato e dominato , calo fisico ma voi non ricordate come non giocavamo lo scorso anno
deshi a sinistra vA in bambola


----------



## arcanum (19 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo faticato ma il risultato è bugiardo. 

Nel primo tempo meritavamo di più, dovevamo stare almeno sul 2-0, li abbiamo schiacciati e abbiamo mostrato un buon gioco. Per me poi quel gol su calcio d'angolo è irregolare, non credo di dire eresie.
Nel secondo tempo abbiamo giocato alla pari, questo è vero, però abbiamo pagato una disattenzione di De Sciglio, qui Mihajlovic non può farci nulla, la difesa era ben schierata.

Io sono contento della prestazione generale di oggi però questi non possono essere i titolari, va fatto qualche cambio.
Ho visto bene Poli, magari con lui a centrocampo e Bonaventura trequartista si posson vedere belle cose...per la difesa attendo Antonelli


----------



## Alex (19 Settembre 2015)

baccca strepitoso come calabria, però dovevamo chiuderla molto prima, non rischiare di buttarla al vento


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Se pensate che andrà sempre così bene siete dei poveri illusi. Questa partita è un segnale chiaro come il 4-3 dell'anno scorso contro il Parma



L'anno scorso iniziammo bene sull'onda dell'entusiasmo di Pippa, poi è stato un disastro per la sua incapacità
Quest'anno abbiamo iniziato tutt'altro che con l'entusiasmo, veniamo anche da una sconfitta al derby.
Per me si può solo migliorare. Poi se andremo male, amen, mi ricrederò.

Non sono nemmeno io entusiasta, ma mi interessa poco, basta che arrivino i 3 pt. Con la "bella prestazione" contro l'Inter mi ci sono fatto il bidet.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2015)

Bene ma non benissimo nel primo tempo, qualcosa in meno nel secondo. La squadra dura poco e le partite sono di 90 minuti. 
Fase difensiva di De Sciglio nel II tempo imbarazzante, sempre bucato, tanto che ha dovuto mettergli Kucka come rinforzo tanto dall'altra parte Poli e Calabria erano ok. Sufficiente Montolivo, bene Romagnoli. Benissimo Kucka e Bacca. L. Adriano non mi dice niente, tranne qualche movimento sporadico. Rigorelli è cambiato  sempre fermo sul posto a tentare giocate da 13enne...
In generale, contento per i punti e i gol. Gioco non se ne vede, ma con questi non mi va di fare lo schizzinoso: sono quelli che sono (scarsi) e va bene così. Se ci dirà bene, il posto in EL lo troviamo. Arrivederci a martedì.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Settembre 2015)

Con l'Empoli abbiamo vinto e giocato di schifo, con l'Inter abbiamo giocato bene ed abbiamo perso, con il Palermo abbiamo giocato abbastanza bene e abbiamo vinto 8 tiri in porta noi, 2 loro e 2 gol. In difesa abbiamo concesso 2 tiri appunto e abbiamo preso 2 gol. Calabria da 8 in pagella, Romagnoli dà l'idea di essere sempre in sicurezza, ricordo anche alcuni dribbling da amante del brivido (e se non sbaglio uno c'è costato una ripartenza del Palermo), però comunque significa che il ragazzo è in fiducia, De Sciglio ha messo almeno tre ottimi cross al centro, poi è anche vero che sul secondo gol loro si è fatto prendere d'infilata, ma bisogna sottolineare anche la palla filtrante rapida data da Gilardino, che avrebbe messo ansia a qualsiasi difesa italiana. Zapata proprio no stasera, però questo passa il convento, le alternative sono Alex, Mexes ed Ely, proverei quest'ultimo mercoledì al Friuli. Kucka in mezzo al campo INTRAMONTABILE, INSORMONTABILE, INESAURIBILE, voglio vedere chi ha il coraggio di criticarlo ora. Montolivo meno bene del derby, ma non è stato completamente dannoso come in altre circostanze, comunque anche lui ha bisogno di mettere minuti nelle gambe. Bonaventura decisivo, gol e assist, ottima prestazione anche lui. Su Honda potremmo stare per ore a parlare di quanto fa schifo, ma anche questo caso l'alternativa è Suso, a meno che non sposti Bonaventura e metti un Poli o un De Jong nei tre di centrocampo. Luiz Adriano si muove bene, ma inizia ad essere un po' appannato, un po' stanco, per cui al Friuli darei una chance a Mario. A proposito di quest'ultimo, tutti ad elogiarlo nel derby, ora siamo di nuovo punto e a capo a bersagliarlo di critiche. E che dire di Bacca? FENOMENO, punto. 

Poi non capisco, prima di stasera il Palermo non era una partita facile, le squadre di Iachini sono rocciose, rognose, arcigne e ora dovevamo vincerla senza troppi patemi? Questi l'anno scorso son venuti a San Siro e hanno fatto 3 punti. Il Palermo non è una squadra facile. Prendiamoci sti tre punti, prendiamoci questo Kucka, questo Bonaventura, questo Bacca, questo Calabria e iniziamo a vendere un po' di positività.

Adesso testa già al Friuli, dove incontreremo una Udinese ferita e disperatamente bisognosa di punti. Quello sarà un esame difficilissimo.


----------



## markjordan (19 Settembre 2015)

ma il palermo non doveva distruggerci ?


----------



## Ale.sasha (19 Settembre 2015)

Ha colpe su entrambi i gol e non fa un cross che sia uno... Da sperare che ritorni al più presto Antonelli.
Mi spiace perché sono uno di quelli che ha sempre difeso de sciglio, ma la pazienza ha un limite.
Honda é un altro che stasera (e non solo) non mi é piaciuti per niente. Per il resto, la squadra è in miglioramento.


----------



## Ale.sasha (19 Settembre 2015)

Ma kucka ha scritto kuco sulla maglietta?


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusca non felicissimo



Senza sconfitta non ha la scusa per cacciare Mihajlovic.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Che fatica ogni volta
> 
> Honda e de scoglio pessimi
> 
> Più vedo Luis Adriano più mi convinco che è un bidone



Luiz Adriano e Bacca sono entrambi fuori ruolo.
Sono due prime punte, soprattutto il braziliano, ma l'uno fa la seconda punta per l'altro.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma il palermo non doveva distruggerci ?



Lo dici come se uscissimo bene da questa partita.


----------



## danyaj87 (19 Settembre 2015)

La cosa che mi fa rabbrividire che comunque criticano miha. Cioè per me la sua unica colpa è stata non spostare subito Kuco a sinistra. Purtroppo mi preoccupa il fatto che De Sciglio quando oramai non ne a più, non riesca a rifiatare o comunque limitarsi a fare cose semplicissime. Molto positivo Poli, Montolivo. 
Grande Montolivo, Calabria e Bacca. Meno bene Luis Adriano. Male male nessuno, più che altro problemi di stanchezza.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Settembre 2015)

Per me oggi solo i 3 punti e tutto grazie a Bacca, non sono per nulla contento della partita sopratutto il secondo tempo

Lopez 6
Calabria 6
Zapata 5
Romagnoli 6
De sciglio 4
Montolivo 6
Kuko 6.5
Jack 6
Honda 3
Luiz 5
Bacca 8


----------



## The Ripper (19 Settembre 2015)

Vi dirò: per movimenti meglio stasera che il derby. Inizia a vedersi qualcosa.

Diego Lopez 5,5
De Sciglio 5
Zapata 5.5
Romagnoli 6
Abate 5,5
Montolivo 6
Kucka 6,5
Bonaventura 7,5
Honda 5
Luiz Adriano 5
Bacca 8

Calabria 7,5
Poli 6,5
Balotelli sv

Mihailovic 6


----------



## markjordan (19 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo dici come se uscissimo bene da questa partita.


a parte il calo abbiamo dominato
se volete partiite facili , non esistono


----------



## Casnop (19 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> guarda meglio ahahah
> 
> a parte un paio di sbavature abbiamo creato e dominato , calo fisico ma voi non ricordate come non giocavamo lo scorso anno
> deshi a sinistra vA in bambola


Già. Avrei provato Calabria a sinistra e De Sciglio a destra. Sarebbe forse andata meglio. Ma le scelte sono di Sinisa e Calabria ha diciannove anni. Meglio toglierlo dalla pressione, almeno per il momento. Certo che lo vedi e pensi a Lahm, stesso passo ed intelligenza tattica.


----------



## dyablo65 (19 Settembre 2015)

bravissimo calabria e' entrato come se avesse 200 partite in serie A con la sicurezza di un veterano econ la sfrontatezza di un ventenne.

bene il centrocampo con nota di merito per kucka , praticamente un muro.

bacca e' un fenomeno e se avessimo uno capace di lanciarlo farebbe sfracelli.

andiamo avanti con questo modulo e questa fiormazione navigando a vista , secondo me miha sarebbe incapace di cambiare modulo , sperando di non trovare una tempesta che spazzi via gran parte delle sue sicurezze.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusca non felicissimo



a me è sembrato bollitissimo. 
aveva galliani a fianco che esultava come un pazzo e lui lì fermo che guardava nel vuoto, per me manco si è accorto che la partita era finita.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> a parte il calo abbiamo dominato
> se volete partiite facili , non esistono



Le partite le domini quando produci azioni pericolose e molti tiri in porta, mettendo infine al sicuro il risultato ben prima del novantesimo minuto.

Questa partita è stata totalmente incerta fino al fischio finale. Ci è andata bene, ma abbiamo già visto partite con lo stesso svolgimento ma dal finale differente (pareggio o sconfitta).

L'amarezza che lascia questa vittoria è che non dà nessuna speranza per il futuro immediato del Milan. Sono tre punti isolati, e alla prossima gara si riparte dalle stesse incertezze di ieri.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me è sembrato bollitissimo.
> aveva galliani a fianco che esultava come un pazzo e lui lì fermo che guardava nel vuoto, per me manco si è accorto che la partita era finita.



No ma va tutto bene con Mihajlovic.
Sono state solo voci messe in giro da chissa chi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2015)

Ho visto il secondo tempo e la squadra mi é piaciuta.
Bacca cmq é veramente un Campione.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ho visto il secondo tempo e la squadra mi é piaciuta.
> Bacca cmq é veramente un Campione.



Bacca vale tutti i soldi spesi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bacca vale tutti i soldi spesi.



Assolutamente, e a pensare che eravamo contrari.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2015)

Tanti, tanti errori, ma almeno mi diverto di più a vedere la partite dopo lo STRAZIO dell'anno scorso.

Per ora mi accontento.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tanti, tanti errori, ma almeno mi diverto di più a vedere la partite dopo lo STRAZIO dell'anno scorso.
> 
> Per ora mi accontento.



...lo scorso anno vedere le partite era davvero un supplizio.


----------



## Kaw (19 Settembre 2015)

Solo Bacca 
Sapevo di non dovermi fidare, siamo maestri nel farci infilare a difesa schierata.
Fortuna che Bacca l'ha risolta, perchè sennò finiva 2-2 e poi voglio vedere che succedeva...


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2015)

La squadra purtroppo non é in grado di gestire le partite, perché come lo scorso anno, quello prima e quello ancora precedente manca qualità al centrocampo. Non ci sono uomini, oltre Montolivo, in grado di fare possesso e ragionare con la palla. Solo gente che é in grado di buttarsi dentro. Per cui come la benzina termina, andiamo in sofferenza, anche se siamo sopra di 3 goal. Per cui non ci possiamo aspettare granché. Ora mi soffermerei sul fatto che anche quest'anno dopo 60-65 minuti siamo sulle gambe. E siamo ancora a settembre. Speriamo che velocemente questo aspetta possa migliorare, perché é fondamentale per la stagione, almeno fino a quando non mettono 2 centrocampisti tecnici in rosa.

Diego Lopez 5,5
Calabria 7
De sciglio 5
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 6

Kucka 6,5
Montolivo 6
Bonaventura 7,5
Honda 5

Bacca 8
Luiz Adriano 6

Balotelli 6
Poli 6

Mihajlovic 6


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2015)

Alcune critiche che leggo su Mihajlovic sono totalmente inopportune. Questa sera il Milan per lunghissimi tratti ha dominato e meritava probabilmente di vincere con uno scarto ben più ampio. Poi mentre fino a un paio di settimane fa si vedeva una squadra in campo impaurita e poco vogliosa adesso cerchiamo sempre di giocare palla in avanti e di collaborare l'uno con l'altro. A Udine per la conferma!


----------



## arcanum (20 Settembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> La squadra purtroppo non é in grado di gestire le partite, perché come lo scorso anno, quello prima e quello ancora precedente manca qualità al centrocampo. Non ci sono uomini, oltre Montolivo, in grado di fare possesso e ragionare con la palla. Solo gente che é in grado di buttarsi dentro. Per cui come la benzina termina, andiamo in sofferenza, anche se siamo sopra di 3 goal. Per cui non ci possiamo aspettare granché. Ora mi soffermerei sul fatto che anche quest'anno dopo 60-65 minuti siamo sulle gambe. E siamo ancora a settembre. Speriamo che velocemente questo aspetta possa migliorare, perché é fondamentale per la stagione, almeno fino a quando non mettono 2 centrocampisti tecnici in rosa.
> 
> Diego Lopez 5,5
> Calabria 7
> ...




Critichi il centrocampo e come voti ai centrocampisti dai 6,5 - 6 - 7,5


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Settembre 2015)

Bene Bacca, Zapata-Romagnoli e Calabria

basta


----------



## J&B (20 Settembre 2015)

Centrocampo da rifare.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Critichi il centrocampo e come voti ai centrocampisti dai 6,5 - 6 - 7,5



Ma hai letto tutto e bene? Per me no. Io ho scritto che il centrocampo non potrà mai fare un possesso palla nei momenti di difficoltà, perché, a parte ha giocato anche stasera discretamente, altri sono incursori e quindi molto spesso non sanno "ragionare" con la palla al piede. Detto questo, il loro ruolo da incursore ieri sera lo hanno fatto abbastanza bene, mettendo molto impegno e che discreta qualità. Bonaventura ha fatto goal e assist per il primo goal di bacca, Kucka é valso 100 poli e ha fatto l'assist. Ma io non mi aspetterò che diventino seedorf e rui costa, facendo sparire la palla dai radar avversari


----------



## Black (20 Settembre 2015)

Buona prestazione ieri, decisamente la migliore vista fin'ora. Ma balliamo troppo in difesa. Non è accettabile prendere 2 gol da questo Palermo. Solite conferme in attacco, il centrocampo con Montolivo e Kucka in campo è decisamente meglio.
I miei voti:

Diego Lopez 5,5 sul voto pesa ovviamente l'errore del primo gol
Calabria 7 ottimo esordio. Speriamo non faccia la fine di De Sciglio
De sciglio 5 entra in tutti i 2 i gol del Palermo
Zapata 6 buona prova del colombiano
Romagnoli 6,5 
Kucka 7 ci sta facendo ricredere tutti. Tanta fisicità ma tenta anche giocate importanti
Montolivo 6 partita anonima. 
Bonaventura 7,5 grandissima partita di Jack. Oltre al gol fa vedere buone giocate e in buona parte del match va lui a fare il trequartista
Honda 4,5 inutile. Vero che non abbiamo alternative ma continuare a giocare in 10 è assurdo
Bacca 7,5 fenomeno! lotta, corre, segna è umile. Cosa volere di più da un'attaccante?
Luiz Adriano 6 non segna, ma gioca e corre per la squadra

Balotelli 6
Poli s.v.

Mihajlovic 6


----------



## Kaladin85 (20 Settembre 2015)

Io non voglio dare voti, dico solo che de sciglio è il peggior terzino della storia del milan...imbarazzante, incapace, tatticamente inetto.
Il Palermo non ha mai tirato in porta, non è mai stato pericoloso ed è riuscito a segnare due gol grazie a quel bidone dell'umido che si spaccia per calciatore.
Lui e diego lopez da panchinare all'istante.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2015)

Non ero a vederla ieri ma ho guardato i gol, peccato per le reti subite ma mi è sembrata una bella partita.


----------



## Superpippo9 (20 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bene Bacca, Zapata-Romagnoli e Calabria
> 
> basta



Bene anche montolivo per un' ora ( com è giusto che sia dopo 2 anni che non gioca), molto bene kucka e Bonaventura! Abbiamo preso due goal per errori individuali ma nel complesso buona prova e squadra in crescita secondo me!


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2015)

Diego Lopez 5,5
Calabria 7
De Sciglio 5
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 6.5

Kucka 6
Montolivo 6.5
*Bonaventura 7.5*
*Honda 5*

Bacca 7.5
Luiz Adriano 6

Abate sv
Balotelli sv
Poli 6


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Settembre 2015)

Due povere squadre in campo.
Come al solito il c.campo milanista fa acqua da tutte le parti, un pò meno da quelle di Kuco (5,5). 
Honda (4), Monto(4), Bonaventura (5 per via del gol) latitano semplicemente. i c.campisti del Palermo penetrano come un cucchiaino nella panna attraverso il nostro e si trovano subito davanti alla difesa. 
Meno male che questa regge, grazie ai due terzini (5,5 D.S., 6,5 C.) oltre che a Romagnoli(6) e Zapata(6). 
Quest'ultimo è una garanzia per la velocità che gli permette di recuperare _sempre_ sui contropiede avversari, che sono sempre molti, non esistendo un filtro a c.campo. A un certo punto della partita pensavo fosse il migliore in campo. Ma Bacca(7) è stato meglio di lui, se non altro per via dei gol. Adriano (5) potrebbe rendere molto di più se fosse maggiormente supportato dalla presenza in attacco di qualche c.campista, che gli tolga qualche difensore d'addosso.
Infatti, quando il Palermo attacca, davanti alla ns area ci sono 5-6 giocatori avversari, mentre quando attacchiamo noi (lanci lunghi e pedalare per saltare un ns c.campo da manicomio) si trovano i soli Bacca(8) e Adriano con al massimo un c.campista. 
Lopez(5) ha qualche colpa sul 2° gol: ma mi pare di aver visto un fallo su di lui, ma non ho ancora visto i replay alla TV. Magari qualcuno può confermarmelo?
Balotelli (sv) sarebbe stato meglio al posto di Honda: se non altro il c.campo avrebbe avuto un po' più di fisicità, cosa che quello in campo non ha per niente. Questa, secondo me, avrebbe dovuto essere la sua partita, con il supporto di tutto lo stadio, ma evidentemente Miha la pensa diversamente e lo metterà in campo contro l'Udinese, per tirargli su il morale. 
Che dire? andrà avanti così per tutto quest'anno. 
Poi verrà Gennaio. Verrà Mr Bee(?).
Si vedrà...

Un'ultima considerazione: vedere uno stadio semivuoto e il gioco miserabile di questa squadra, dopo anni in cui su questo campo ho visto dominare il mondo, mette una malinconia profonda.


----------



## Kaladin85 (20 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Due povere squadre in campo.
> Come al solito il c.campo milanista fa acqua da tutte le parti, un pò meno da quelle di Kuco (5,5).
> Honda (4), Monto(4), Bonaventura (5 per via del gol) latitano semplicemente. i c.campisti del Palermo penetrano come un cucchiaino nella panna attraverso il nostro e si trovano subito davanti alla difesa.
> Meno male che questa regge, grazie ai due terzini (5,5 D.S., 6,5 C.) oltre che a Romagnoli(6) e Zapata(6).
> ...



Sicuro di aver visto Milan-Palermo di ieri?
Perchè montolivo 4, Bonaventura 5 solo per il gol e Honda 4 sono un'eresia, soprattutto confronto al 5.5 di De Sciglio, peggior in campo per distacco e principale colpevole di entrambi i gol.
Kucka poi, con una caviglia malconcia, è stato monumentale.
Oltretutto i centrocampisti del Palermo che penetravano io li ho visti solo gli ultimi quindici minuti, quando i nostri sono crollati fisicamente,fino a quel momento loro erano totalmente nulli.

La realtà è che abbiamo dominato per 75 minuti e avremmo meritato di vincere 4-1 e solo due errori grossolani di De Sciglio in collaborazione con Diego Lopez hanno tenuto aperta una partita altrimenti senza storia


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2015)

Peccato per i problemi in difesa, ma ci siamo, stiamo migliorando.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Due povere squadre in campo.
> Come al solito il c.campo milanista fa acqua da tutte le parti, un pò meno da quelle di Kuco (5,5).
> Honda (4), Monto(4), Bonaventura (5 per via del gol) latitano semplicemente. i c.campisti del Palermo penetrano come un cucchiaino nella panna attraverso il nostro e si trovano subito davanti alla difesa.
> Meno male che questa regge, grazie ai due terzini (5,5 D.S., 6,5 C.) oltre che a Romagnoli(6) e Zapata(6).
> ...



Ma la mattina che vi mangiate a colazione? Pane e tristezza? Voti da squadra che ha perso 5-0 col Carpi, invece abbiamo vinto 3-2 dominando quasi per tutti i 90 minuti.


----------



## arcanum (20 Settembre 2015)

I detrattori/negativi ci saranno sempre purtroppo, io sono molto soddisfatto della prova di ieri sera


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Sicuro di aver visto Milan-Palermo di ieri?
> Perchè montolivo 4, Bonaventura 5 solo per il gol e Honda 4 sono un'eresia, soprattutto confronto al 5.5 di De Sciglio, peggior in campo per distacco e principale colpevole di entrambi i gol.
> Kucka poi, con una caviglia malconcia, è stato monumentale.
> Oltretutto i centrocampisti del Palermo che penetravano io li ho visti solo gli ultimi quindici minuti, quando i nostri sono crollati fisicamente,fino a quel momento loro erano totalmente nulli.
> ...



Certo, guardando la partita in TV non ci si rende conto dell'inutilità di un c.campo causa di tutti i nostri guai. 
Semplicemente assente, non pressa e non costruisce. Inutile.
Il resto della squadra regge. 
Finchè può...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2015)

Ha spiegato tutto benissimo Miha


----------



## Ale.sasha (20 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ha spiegato tutto benissimo Miha


Che ha detto?


----------



## Kaladin85 (20 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Certo, guardando la partita in TV non ci si rende conto dell'inutilità di un c.campo causa di tutti i nostri guai.
> Semplicemente assente, non pressa e non costruisce. Inutile.
> Il resto della squadra regge.
> Finchè può...



Bonaventura 1 gol e 1 assist, Kucka 1 assist...centrocampo inutile causa di tutti i guai.
Magari ci dirai anche che De Sciglio, colpevole quasi unico su entrambi i gol, ha giocato bene.
Se si vuol parlare di calcio giocato analizzando oggettivamente le partite ok, ma così per partito preso è assurdo;hai commentato un'altra partita.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Io non voglio dare voti, dico solo che de sciglio è il peggior terzino della storia del milan...imbarazzante, incapace, tatticamente inetto.
> Il Palermo non ha mai tirato in porta, non è mai stato pericoloso ed è riuscito a segnare due gol grazie a quel bidone dell'umido che si spaccia per calciatore.
> Lui e *diego lopez da panchinare all'istante*.



vuoi panchinare Diego Lopez?  e chi ci metti in porta?? nonno Abbiati?


----------

